# another thread on 'which Medigap' - G or N ?



## shimoki (Apr 10, 2019)

I became 65 3 weeks ago and was automatically enrolled in Medicare A+B. (Still also enrolled in a Kaiser Permanente group plan that I have yet to cancel and that I had for good 10 years) I'm in LA, California.
My wife, a bit above 65 also enrolled now that I 'retired'  to Medicare A+B.

So we're looking at (mostly) Medigap. The Kaiser Permanente solution wasn't bad - after some heavy doctor switching - but was a bit annoying over times - like: it takes forever to get an appointment with my primary care doctor! 2 months and more!

On to Medigap. Both me and my wife are 'healthy', we do not take any kind of medicine if we can help it. My wife's issue is that she I gluten allergic - handled by not eating gluten. I had a minor stroke 2 years ago while traveling in South America (totally free health care there btw) at which time I was also diagnosed diabetic 2.

Being on a strict low carb diet I've lowered my blood sugar levels to 'officially non-diabetic' levels. Alas no medicines taken.

Now looking specifically at Medigap plan G and maybe N? And also for a Plan D - drug plan.

Like so it seems the whole finding a plan issue really is complicated especially for the newbies! 

Plan G because even though we're healthy experience tells this might not go on forever ;-)
Same with Plan D - even though we live and eat very healthy - nobody knows what's coming.

I'd prefer a plan where there's as little as possible deductibles - like having a fixed amount of premiums and no emergency expenditures.

My question now is: is there anything we are not thinking about - anybody out there recommending something different?

Also, bei ng new to all that - how does one actually enroll in Medigap... call somebody?

Thank you in advance for your replies. Even though I read through many many threads on this forum I know I still don't know enough


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 10, 2019)

If you like Kaiser now you certainly can move on to their senior plan.  They don't have the lowest cost for care but for those already used to their HMO product it's really not a bad choice.

My wife and I also just turned 65 and chose Plan N.  Unless you expect to see doctors about once a month _on the average _then the cost savings from G to N may be worthwhile.

Those new to Medicare may be overwhelmed but I've explained Medicare and supplements (along with HMO/PPO plans) to clients for about 25 years.  In fact, although I lived in LA until the last 3 years, I rarely met with any of my clients. (Apparently I have a face for phone sales).  Once you are in a supplement you never have to be concerned that you won't have a low price in the future because regardless of health, CA allows you to change to another company on your birthday without any medical underwriting.  This "birthday rule" exists in only 2 states and it's my mission to get this adopted by my new state of NV.

I work with most of the major companies, like and hate them all equally, and receive about the same commission regardless of what company I recommend.  If I can be of help please send me your contact information to insure(at)greenskyins(dot)com.  I promise no arm twisting and I'll be happy to make things understandable and hopefully quite easy.  It's really not rocket surgery.

Rick


----------



## Pokerbetty01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Advantage Benefits will answer all your questions with NO selling nor Obligation 
623-249-738


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 10, 2019)

Pokerbetty01 said:


> Advantage Benefits will answer all your questions with NO selling nor Obligation
> 623-249-738



Wow!  That's great.  How does Advantage Benefits make any money doing that and how is that different than any other insurance agent?

Rick


----------



## shimoki (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you, Rick!


----------



## shimoki (Apr 19, 2019)

*And the answer is...*

And the answer to my question which plan, G or N would be the best for us is - surprise: *high deductible F* ! I read up on all the pluses and minuses, I subscribed to a number of fori, studying and pondering and communicating with people going through the same conundrum. On this forum here I found Rick's (his handle here is *GreeenSky*) contribution very helpful. 

So I ended up getting into contact with Rick and we had 3 extensive phone conversations - starting with laundry list of questions and over a few days then we (together) came up with a decision that'd make the most sense for my and my wife's situation. Just in time, because I was really ready to move on;-)

Anyway - just want to mention that Rick was very very patient with me - thank you, Rick - I was welcomed to call any time and ask whatever questions I had as well as new ones coming up.

It really is helpful that after studying all one can about Medicare and gap or advantage insurance to have a professional add his thoughts and experience. 

Highly recommended ;-) *Big help!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2019)

shimoki said:


> And the answer to my question which plan, G or N would be the best for us is - surprise: *high deductible F* ! I read up on all the pluses and minuses, I subscribed to a number of fori, studying and pondering and communicating with people going through the same conundrum. On this forum here I found Rick's (his handle here is *GreeenSky*) contribution very helpful.
> 
> So I ended up getting into contact with Rick and we had 3 extensive phone conversations - starting with laundry list of questions and over a few days then we (together) came up with a decision that'd make the most sense for my and my wife's situation.  - thankJust in time, because I was really ready to move on;-)
> 
> ...


Ditto!!! Rick saved me a bundle switching a plan for my wife ....Highly recommend him to others...


----------

